# Subwoofer Wire Connections



## raverell (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a Yamaha HTR-6030 receiver to which I am trying to connect a subwoofer. This sub is built into the wall and is not powered. Cannot tell you details of the sub since it was installed by my home builder, as were the rest of the speakers of the home theater speaker system. 

The sub cable has 4 wires coming out of it; red, black, green and white. The receiver has a subwoofer out jack that will take an RCA plug. Do I connect the red wire to the long outside terminal and the black to the short terminal? Also, I have no idea what to do with the green and white wires. Finally, will the receiver be powering the sub?

Your help is greatly appreciated.
raverell


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't answer your questions about the different color wires as I've never seen such a set up. If it truly is a passive sub (without its own amplifier) then these might be wires for speaker level inputs and perhaps speaker level outputs too. But I can't tell you which is which. Is there no way to get more info? Mfgr? Model? Anything?

A can tell you that your Yamaha will not power the sub from the sub-out RCA plug.

BTW: Welcome to TSF. :wave:


----------

